# Quick question, Can I bring in my own personal car even if it's a 1986?



## canadianbilal (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a 1986 Ferrari that I would like to bring with me to Dubai. My visa is from Sharjah and was wondering if there would be any restrictions? 

I thank you in advance for the help


----------



## Michou (Jun 22, 2013)

canadianbilal said:


> I have a 1986 Ferrari that I would like to bring with me to Dubai. My visa is from Sharjah and was wondering if there would be any restrictions?
> 
> I thank you in advance for the help


Hi, 

There is no legal restrictions to bring your car from Sharjah to Dubai , it's not related to your visa residence, you need just to make a new registration for your car under Dubai regulations ( change the car plate) . But kindly note that Dubai has different legal rules from the others Emirates, like Abu Dhabi or Ajman...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i think he means from Canada... am i right?


----------



## canadianbilal (Mar 3, 2013)

ding ding ding
you are right! 

Sorry I should have been clearer
I would be coming from Toronto to the UAE
My visa is from Sharjah because of the companies registration but I plan on living in Dubai.

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

canadianbilal said:


> ding ding ding
> you are right!
> 
> Sorry I should have been clearer
> ...


Your car will still have to be registered in Sharjah because that's where your visa is from. You should also look into the insurance here because you won't be able to buy fully comprehensive insurance because of the age of the vehicle.


----------



## Desert Dog (Nov 11, 2012)

If you are living in Dubai with a Sharjah visa, you can still register a car in Dubai. You have to show the Dubai based tenancy contract as well as a current DEWA bill, along with other things like your grandmothers birth certificate, your pre-school graduation certificate, etc.


----------



## canadianbilal (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you all.

One bit I'm still trying to figure out though is whether or not the age of my car will face any hurdles? It's a '86 but booooy is it a beauty!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

canadianbilal said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> One bit I'm still trying to figure out though is whether or not the age of my car will face any hurdles? It's a '86 but booooy is it a beauty!


I think you can only register it in Sharjah, as they allow vintage cars to be imported and registered as classics. I don't think this is allowed in dubai, but I could stand corrected.

BTW which Ferrari is it? 308gtb?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Actually it's not about where your visa is, it's which Emirate your drivers liense is from as to where you get a car registered. If you ahve a Sharjah visa, you can still get a Dubai drivers license, by, as has already been stated, taking a Dubai tenancy contract, DEWA bill, NOC from your company etc etc. Then it's at the descretion of the Captain where he allows you to have it or not.


----------



## Desert Dog (Nov 11, 2012)

Sorry Chocoholic, it has nothing to do with your licence. I used to have a Sharjah visa and Sharjah licence, but lived in Dubai - all my cars were Dubai registered. In fact once I had an Abu Dhabi licence, a Sharjah visa and lived in Dubai - again, all cars were registered in Dubai with a valid Dubai tenancy contract.

Canadianbilal, as for bringing your car in, this really won't be a problem. Just make sure that when it is imported, you get a Vehicle Clearance Certificate (VCC), otherwise you won't be able to register it. There are plenty of older / classic cars on the road with Dubai plates - you won't necessarily have to get a Sharjah Classic Car plate.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

canadianbilal said:


> I have a 1986 Ferrari that I would like to bring with me to Dubai. My visa is from Sharjah and was wondering if there would be any restrictions?
> 
> I thank you in advance for the help


Do it! Do it! Do it!

There aren't enough older Ferraris here so yours will be nice to see on the road. The oldest one I have seen is an F230. And I do mean literally one car. The trust fund kids don't do older cars, which is why I think people get the idea that you can't register them. 

FYI, the Porsche club are a friendly bunch. I haven't heard the same about the Ferrari club.


----------



## canadianbilal (Mar 3, 2013)

You guys are wicked!

I really want to bring it, considering I have to keep it parked for 6 months in Canada. Plus like.mentioned, people don't tend to appreciate the classics. My car is older then I am. 

So I should ensure my inspections are done and done well. I should have a dewa and tenancy contract ready. And I should see no problems?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Your residency VISA matters for registration purposes once the car arrives for the first time.
You should read Sharjah rules if you have concerns about the age of your car. Get in touch with them. 

I cannot guarantee that you can register your car in a different emirate other than your visa for the first time, but you can change for sure once registered to a new one. Just call RTA


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

canadianbilal said:


> You guys are wicked!
> 
> I really want to bring it, considering I have to keep it parked for 6 months in Canada. Plus like.mentioned, people don't tend to appreciate the classics. My car is older then I am.
> 
> So I should ensure my inspections are done and done well. I should have a dewa and tenancy contract ready. And I should see no problems?


Unless Sharjah is very different from Dubai you won't have any choice about the inspection. Inspection and registration is a one-stop-shop, and completely out of your hands. 

I'd be shocked though if a car that passes in Canada won't pass here.

Bring an insurance letter from your current insurer. It will help you get an insurance discount and possibly getting insured at all. One thing you might want to do is to talk to some UAE insurers before bringing it over. They may have qualms about insuring the car because of your age. A letter showing that you have driven the car without claims for a few years from your current insurer may help.

Other than that, I would be most concerned about where you are going to get parts to maintain it. The UAE is not at all like North America in that respect. Consider shipping some of the more common ones with you (e.g. tires, etc). Labour is expensive too and there aren't a lot of high quality independent shops as everyone here panics about warranty invalidation.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

canadianbilal said:


> You guys are wicked!
> 
> I really want to bring it, considering I have to keep it parked for 6 months in Canada. Plus like.mentioned, people don't tend to appreciate the classics. My car is older then I am.
> 
> So I should ensure my inspections are done and done well. I should have a dewa and tenancy contract ready. And I should see no problems?


Dammit! What Ferrari is it??


----------



## canadianbilal (Mar 3, 2013)

hahaha 1986 Ferrari 328 GTB
Sorry I missed your question


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice.


----------

